# Metal Monolith found in Utah



## Silent Bob (Nov 25, 2020)

Just seen this, not sure what to make of it yet but thought it was worth sharing with you guys to see what you think 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-55056570


----------



## pushamaku (Nov 25, 2020)

Probably just some lame "art" installation.


https://www.google.com/maps/place/3...5!3m4!1s0x0:0x0!8m2!3d38.3431111!4d-109.66625


----------



## codis (Nov 25, 2020)

An Arthur C. Clarke fan, perhaps.
And a poor one, it seems ...


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 25, 2020)

Looks like a faithful recreation of the 2001 scene, in the pics i saw even the actors looked similar, or i should say simian!

Only 19 years late, bet it has nothing to do with covid 19.....


_View: https://youtu.be/cHWs3c3YNs4_


----------



## Six (Nov 25, 2020)

If there was an old artifact or an important "toy", we wouldn't know about it. Pure distraction aka entertainment


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 25, 2020)

Someone on reddit analyzed this and says the thing was installed around 2015/2016 juding from satellite map data.


----------



## fabiorem (Nov 25, 2020)

PsyOP from Schwab gang.


----------



## Blue Ice (Nov 25, 2020)

Other people pointed out rivets - not a real monolith.


----------



## msw141 (Nov 26, 2020)

is it free standing or is the base buried in the ground?  I wonder if we'll get those details.  I supposed you could reach it by ATV but seems like would cause the ground around it to be more disturned than it looks in those photos.   Such a great story though.


----------



## Safranek (Nov 27, 2020)

Silent Bob said:


> Just seen this, not sure what to make of it yet but thought it was worth sharing with you guys to see what you think
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-55056570
> View attachment 3354



Looks shiny, new and fairly recent even without the reddit investigation. As we know nothing is done without a purpose which could be just an over-zealous fan of a movie or book replicating something or ?.

People visiting these types of sites should take some measuring equipment (electro-magnetism, radiation, etc.) to check if there are any anomalies to be found at places like this.


----------



## E.Bearclaw (Nov 27, 2020)

Utah monolith: Internet sleuths got there, but its origins are still a mystery

David Surber, aged *33* has located it, (although its not on the 33rd parallel, I checked). FWIW, I don't think the article is particularly well researched for it suggests the Lightning Fields, location is entirely secret, but a quick internet navigation to its official site will tell you its visiting hours, how best to visit etc. "Satellite" before and afters do seem to show some shrubbery has been moved. Makes me think it was deliberate to recreate the Space Odyssey 2001 scene. Although I wonder - would one needed to have gone back to keep getting rid of the shrubs that grew back? Not that that necessarily means anything. Nor do I know too much of the flora of Utah arid zones. 

The BBC article cites that David Surber was "a 33-year-old former _US Army infantry officer_", however a search of linked in reveals a David Surber from Salt Lake City who graduated from Stanford Business School, and works as a Product Systems Leader. His linked in profile does cite a number of military positions, and attendance at a number of military institutes. It just makes you wonder, whether he is just a regular man of the street, or was supposed to find it now. 

This must fall into those categories of things that are not immediately obviously newsworthy, but seem to be making the news. Strange that it has happened now when we are being heavily heavily discouraged from making non-essential trips. Let alone broadcasting that we are going to do so all over Reddit.


----------



## Gold (Nov 27, 2020)

Yeah as soon as I saw this I knew it was bullshit. 
I bet you won't have to look far to find something, though! Be it a grid or something just under the dirt.


----------



## Bald Eagle (Nov 29, 2020)

Apparently the monolith has just been stolen / removed.

http://www.abovetopsecret.com/forum/thread1277015/pg1


----------



## msw141 (Nov 29, 2020)

lovely


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 29, 2020)

I am going to say now that there is probably much more significance to this than we give it credit for,

It first appeared or at least was brought into our conciseness in the film 2001, by the same man who first fooled the world with the moon landing hoax, to me a major(tom) part of the fake paradigm we now find our selves in.

This one is just off to the side of the twin towers that was another major play in the act,





This one was part of a supposed guerrilla art install in 2001 in Seattle(any links to KD or just me hoping for a confirmation bias),





This is just conjecture but i have a sneaky suspicion and a gut feeling there is more to this!

A little more about the man "Cubed-Brick"


_View: https://youtu.be/OKsGWF4qx3k_



_View: https://youtu.be/QYzBN9GgrnM_


----------



## msw141 (Nov 29, 2020)

someone should check the Georgia Guidestones and see if there's been any modifications


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 29, 2020)

Up close with the thing.
<blockquote class="twitter-tweet"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">Here&#39;s an interesting footage of that monolith. You can see several details that make it not so mysterious. <a href="https://t.co/LAZ5bcl58a">pic.twitter.com/LAZ5bcl58a</a></p>&mdash; ufoofinterest.org (@ufoofinterest) <a href="
_View: https://twitter.com/ufoofinterest/status/1331630170202120194?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw_
">November 25, 2020</a></blockquote> <script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 29, 2020)

Citezenship said:


> I am going to say now that there is probably much more significance to this than we give it credit for,



But why build something so cheap?


----------



## Gold (Nov 29, 2020)

I've seen an image floating around of what appears to be the bottom plate of the monolith with a Mason symbol made out of vent holes, not sure if it's the same thing or not though.


----------



## Citezenship (Nov 29, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> Citezenship said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to say now that there is probably much more significance to this than we give it credit for,
> ...


I agree it look more like a urinal, but just the press images that make it look like the 2001 scene raise my suspicions more!


----------



## msw141 (Nov 29, 2020)

Gold said:


> bottom plate of the monolith with a Mason symbol made out of vent holes



if you remember where you saw this image we can look for it.  the pictures I can find so far just appear to be a triangular piece with no markings.   the largest image shows some holes in the corners but they most likely were for bolts.


----------



## JWW427 (Nov 30, 2020)

This story smacks of an amateur-made major diversion or distraction designed to get us tinfoil hat researchers gabbing relentlessly about it while other anomalies go whizzing by unnoticed. Plus, it could discredit us or any alternative researcher when its exposed as a prank.
What are they trying to distract us from?


----------



## Jd755 (Nov 30, 2020)

It's a truly pathetic diversion/distraction if that is its purpose. 
Seems all the clever 'spooks' have either retired or left for pastures new!


----------



## msw141 (Nov 30, 2020)

Here come the copycat monoliths.

First up, this one supposedly just popped up in Romania.  I'm not a metalworker, but I think those swirlies on the surface are from someone using a tool to try and polish it.  Would be pretty lame handiwork for aliens.

Dailymail Story on Romanian Monolith


----------



## msw141 (Dec 3, 2020)

Another one popped up in California.  Better construction quality and also properly rectangular, not a prism.

Link to the story


----------



## Blue Ice (Dec 3, 2020)

All the pictures are taken from far away. Why?


----------



## msw141 (Dec 5, 2020)

a 4th monolith in Joshua Tree




...and the alleged party responsible comes forward.

The New York Post Story



the original is supposedly for sale if you go to the URL mentioned in this post.


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Dec 6, 2020)

I would think it's either a prank or an ARG (augmented reality game). There's nothing serious about it except fake news hyping it up as an alien artifact as a psyop.


----------



## Broken Agate (Dec 6, 2020)

I was more interested in the surrounding terrain than the stupid obelisk/pillar/not really a monolith. The region looks pretty remote and difficult to access. It's one of those areas that seems to have been blasted by cataclysms in the recent past. I'd love to know what is beneath all that rock and sand.


----------



## Akanah (Dec 6, 2020)

In our paper they told us the monoliths are works of an artist.


----------



## Broken Agate (Dec 6, 2020)

Athletes say they removed Utah monolith, legal case unclear. The four guys who removed this eyesore did the place a favor. People were coming from all over to look at it, even though they could see it on a million websites. There are no car parks, no restrooms, no facilities at all for such huge numbers of tourists, who left rubbish and excrement everywhere because humans suck. All so they could go and look at an ugly sculpture made by someone with no real talent--not even in metalwork, to judge by the quality of the pillar.


----------



## Blue Ice (Dec 6, 2020)

So it's a known hoax now? So are we having monoliths today INSTEAD of crop circles? Or are crop circles another thing altogether?


----------



## Broken Agate (Dec 6, 2020)

Blue Ice said:


> So it's a known hoax now? So are we having monoliths today INSTEAD of crop circles? Or are crop circles another thing altogether?


I want to see a crop circle with a metal monolith in the middle.


----------



## msw141 (Dec 7, 2020)

Another monolith appeared on the Isle of Wight.  This article refers to it as the 4th Monolith but I think it's the fifth because there was one in Joshua Tree, but maybe the NY Post hasn't written about that yet.

NY Post Article

the first picture is from the Post, the others are from the Sky News article it references.
I have to admit, it's my favorite of the copycat monoliths, very well-made.



	Post automatically merged: Dec 7, 2020

A 6th Monolith (not chronologically, this was a couple days ago but I didn't see it before).

This one on the street in front of a candy shop in Pittsburgh.  A weird location for a monolith.

Link to the Story


----------



## JohnNada (Dec 7, 2020)

msw141 said:


> Another monolith appeared on the Isle of Wight.  This article refers to it as the 4th Monolith but I think it's the fifth because there was one in Joshua Tree, but maybe the NY Post hasn't written about that yet.
> 
> NY Post Article
> 
> ...



I live in Pittsburgh, and the owner of the candy shop has come out and stated he had the monolith commissioned to get media attention and boost sales. Looks like it is working lol


----------



## ThreeSocks (Dec 7, 2020)

Someone is just doing it for the luls


----------



## Blue Ice (Dec 7, 2020)

So an artist group brought it from the US to the Isle of Wight?

I remember, they used to say the same about crop circles and groups of artists/pranksters.


----------



## msw141 (Dec 7, 2020)

Blue Ice said:


> So an artist group brought it from the US to the Isle of Wight?
> 
> I remember, they used to say the same about crop circles and groups of artists/pranksters.



No most of these are copycats.  The artist group is claiming they did the original one in Utah, and perhaps a 2nd one in California last week.   It sounds like they are trying to sell the original.  It could also be that some people stole the original in Utah last weekend and are hoping to cash in on it by pretending they were the creators.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 7, 2020)

msw141 said:


> Blue Ice said:
> 
> 
> > So an artist group brought it from the US to the Isle of Wight?
> ...


https://subliminalsynchrosphere.blogspot.com/2017/02/bill-monolith-paxton-synchronicity.html
Nothing makes it into the fake news(MSN) without pre approval, I am still suspicious!


----------



## CactusP (Dec 8, 2020)

One of these have now appeared in Albuquerque, basically right off of a major freeway junction, and an artist collective has claimed responsibility 
Monolith appears in Albuquerque, local artist collective takes credit for installations


----------



## Juzzer (Dec 11, 2020)

We “had” one discovered in Glastonbury too, although this one sounds like it was erected in a rush as they failed to bury it deep enough.. sadly it was blown over in the wind. This one has all the hall marks of famous artist Banksy, but it clearly wasn’t ?‍?


----------



## 0x92 (Dec 11, 2020)

Some one suggested that these monoliths symbolise a ritual which means the capstone from the obelisk (the all seeing eye) is beheaded. Also MSM is trying to build a connections to "Aliens". Beware especially in these times. It has an occult meaning, since there is no official statement about it so it could also mean for the upper elite a "get ready" sign since the monolith is referenced in stan kubricks movie space odyssey as "ALIEN AI GOD".

Also the quality between the different monoliths were different from time to time which points to a copycat like that one in Sulzenbach.


----------



## Capris (Dec 11, 2020)

Theres one in Warsaw, Poland.
Either a copycat or the real deal. 
No news about who put it out there and why. Same info as in every case.


----------



## Chince (Dec 12, 2020)

"Why did I build Monoliths all around the World?"
this youtuber claims to be the one doing it
basically promotion for an upcoming film


----------



## zlax (Dec 12, 2020)

Probably the third:
A mysterious monolith was found in Konduki, Tula region, Russian Federation. As in the USA and Romania before.
https://myslo.ru/news/tula/2020-12-...hli-tainstvennyj-monolit-kak-v-ssha-i-rumynii
Rossiyskaya Gazeta later reported:


> On Friday, the Tulatech Centre posted a video on YouTube saying that on 3 December a mysterious object that had previously appeared in the desert of Utah appeared in the Konduki Nature Reserve in the Tula Region. The place is called the "Romantsevskiye Mountains", and on one of them there is a steel trihedral column engraved on the top of which is the "Tulatech Centre". The authors of the video explains that the monolith "is not the message of an alien mind, as many foreign media have suggested," this steel prism is an invention of Tulatech, intended solely for research in the country.





> "Experiments with quantum leaps are unpredictable, and due to a laboratory error the object was incorrectly sent first to the USA and then to Romania. Yesterday the object, which scientists called "Object-542" among themselves, was returned to the Tulatech experimental site in Konduki. The work on quantum leaps in the centre will continue," the video says.



Ученые объяснили появление под Тулой монолита из штата Юта


----------



## msw141 (Dec 26, 2020)

Mysterious Gingerbread Monolith appears in San Francisco on Christmas Day


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 31, 2020)

msw141 said:


> Mysterious Gingerbread Monolith appears in San Francisco on Christmas Day
> 
> 
> View attachment 4443View attachment 4444View attachment 4445View attachment 4447View attachment 4446View attachment 4448View attachment 4449


Interesting location for that last one,

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corona_Heights_Park
I don't see any connection!


Citezenship said:


> msw141 said:
> 
> 
> > Mysterious Gingerbread Monolith appears in San Francisco on Christmas Day
> ...



source, Page 116 – December 23, 2020 – The Fox And The Gingerbread Man – illuminatiMATRIX
*We have a fraudulent USA election, along with a fraudulent CORONA VIRUS, … and now a Gingerbread Monolith appears in CORONA HEIGHTS PARK at the very spot where the Golden Gate opens up to allow the Flood of Noah (NOAA) access to Solomon’s Temple … the temple which is symbolically located all across the 11 Western States.*


----------

